# What do you guys carry ?



## Ito-okita (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi guys and girls,

I was reading through a couple of threads here and was wondering what you guys carry for knives ? I use a Microtech mini socom elite in its sleave at my belt and a mini pall from cold steel at my keyring. Interested to hear what you guys carry and why.

Thanks, Wilfried Daenen


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 26, 2006)

CRKT M16-14T, battle tested.  Lightweight and easy to open.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 26, 2006)

A nice simple 9 inch blade on my belt and my Balisong in my pocket or somewhere on me.  At different times I may have a couple of throwing knives insted


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 26, 2006)

How is a nine-inch blade on your belt legal to carry in MA?


----------



## Carol (Mar 26, 2006)

It's legal if you don't get caught.  

But seriously, many of our weapons laws are vague enough to where they are open to interpretation by LE.  What is acceptable where TShadowChaser lives may not be acceptable where I live.  What's acceptable where I live may not be acceptable in Boston.  

:idunno: I just live here.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 26, 2006)

I carry a double-edged CRKT Companion IBW strong-side and a pair of dremel-waved Spyderco Enduras.  I also occasionally carry a second Companion handle-down on my boot.




			
				Phil Elmore said:
			
		

> How is a nine-inch blade on your belt legal to carry in MA?


Does it really matter?  If it is, in fact, illegal then he's obviously made the choice to take the risk of carrying it anyway.  There were times in the past (before I had a CCW that allows me to carry pretty much anything I want) that I carried items that weren't legal but it was a calculated risk.  OTOH, I didn't announce it on an open forum


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 26, 2006)

> OTOH, I didn't announce it on an open forum



Exactly.


----------



## Monadnock (Mar 26, 2006)

SOG Tsunami.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 26, 2006)

SOG Seal Pup in an IWB and a Kershaw Stevan Segal (hey, what can I say, I like the blade, and no other folder fits my hand so nicely) in my pocket.


----------



## masherdong (Apr 10, 2006)

As soon as I get it, I will be carrying an Emerson CQC-7, Tanto tip.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 10, 2006)

CRKT Stealth First Strike and an expandable baton.


----------



## redfang (Apr 10, 2006)

smith and wesson extreme ops, opens at the flick of a wrist, locks out nicely, belt clip broke on it tho


----------



## The Lorax (May 3, 2006)

A Buck Pathfinder and an imitation SAK.


----------



## mantis (May 3, 2006)

2 pens


----------



## Bigshadow (May 3, 2006)

Crkt M-16edc.  Cuts fruit and boxes very well.


----------



## knpo22 (May 4, 2006)

I have always liked Benchmade knives and carry a Stryker model with the tanto point. Works great for penetrating bone.
I have an Emerson La griffe neck knife as a backup for the grappling range, because, the hooked blade is small enough that it does not qualify as a concealed weapon.
Smith and Wesson makes an awesome knife called the The Urban Camo Titanium Karambit for under $25.00. The look alone would make any one's rear end pucker. It is a little slower to deploy, but well worth the effort, and when the voices in my head are realy yack'n, I go for the Ka-bar 1281, D2 Extreme. I heard wonderful things about the strength of the D2 steel and thought why not? whats good enough for the Marines, works for me. Besides it goes well as an accouterment with the Sig 229 I carry, just so I don't have to hear that "You brought a knife to a gunfight," B.S.


----------



## Blindside (May 5, 2006)

My utility knife, an Emerson mini-commander.

However, I'm looking at some options of a smaller sheath knife that doesn't look tactical.  Right now the CRKT Chugach (see below) is the leading contender.  The next task is to try to make a "non-tactical" IWB kydex holster. 

Lamont


----------



## Bigshadow (May 5, 2006)

knpo22 said:
			
		

> I ... carry a Stryker model with the tanto point.
> 
> I have an Emerson La griffe neck knife as a backup
> 
> ...


Do you really carry all that stuff?


----------



## knpo22 (May 5, 2006)

I am in Law Enforcement and can carry off duty. The tactical folders are a personal preference dictated by what I feel the potential threat level may be. I have been accused of being paranoid, I prefer the term tacticaly prepared.


----------

